# 308 GTi BY PEUGEOT SPORT



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

◾Twice the appeal and desirability: not one, but two 308 GTi versions available with 250hp and 270hp
◾Both developed by PEUGEOT SPORT and designed to provide a thrilling driving experience
◾World debut at the 2015 Goodwood Moving Motor Show and Festival of Speed








Ever since the acclaimed PEUGEOT 308 was voted 'European Car of the Year', enthusiasts have been asking one question - when will the Brand launch a more extreme performance-oriented 'hot hatch' version following recent sportier GT Line and GT models?

Now we can welcome …… the 308 GTi by PEUGEOT SPORT.

Powered by a highly-efficient 1.6-litre THP Stop&Start (S&S) petrol engine and extensively developed by PEUGEOT SPORT, this latest PEUGEOT GTi is offered in two versions with 250hp and 270hp outputs both delivering impressive performance. Inspired by a rich PEUGEOT pedigree in GTi models, the 308 GTi has been developed to have a capable chassis that produces top-level road holding and driving pleasure, with fun and ultimate performance enhanced by the Torsen® limited-slip differential equipping the 270hp model.








The clean lines of the modern exterior style takes the Brand's now-familiar design language in a more assertive and contemporary direction. Inside, the PEUGEOT i-****pit cabin has been enhanced to reflect the sporting nature of the car, with additional detailing to signify this performance flagship.

Exhibiting exceptional dynamic prowess was the number one goal during development, but the Brand's reputation for class-leading environmental credentials has not been sacrificed. The powerplant is the most efficient in its sector, with CO2 emissions of just 139g/km and fuel economy of 47.1mpg - impressive numbers for such a capable and sports-oriented model.








The 308 GTi by PEUGEOT SPORT makes its world debut at this year's Goodwood Moving Motor Show and Festival of Speed, over 25th - 28th June.

"PEUGEOT is proud to add the 308 GTi by PEUGEOT SPORT to its stable. This is a car that has generated great anticipation among enthusiasts aware of PEUGEOT's history of hot hatches in the B and C-segments. From the 205 GTi to the latest 208 GTi and RCZ R, the Brand has sold its sportier models to over 800,000 delighted customers. What's more, the 308 GTi by PEUGEOT SPORT is a symbol of the Brand's dynamism and upmarket shift." Maxime Picat, PEUGEOT Brand CEO

308 GTi by PEUGEOT SPORT - IN DETAIL

A stunning and purposeful exterior

From the very beginning, PEUGEOT knew that designing the most radical model in its range, then creating a top class driving experience for a particularly demanding set of enthusiastic-driving customers was a tall order. Rising to the challenge required a development team infused with a passion for performance and the obvious solution was to challenge the experts: PEUGEOT SPORT engineers, with a wealth of international expertise in the field of motor sport and top level racing.

The visual enhancements they have made to create the 308 GTi by PEUGEOT SPORT are obvious from every angle. Boasting exclusive styling front and rear, the car sits 11 millimetres lower to the ground than the standard 308. The nose features full LED headlamps, flanking a new black radiator grille with a horizontal chequered pattern and gloss-black finishing. The same motif is echoed on the air intake, which is surrounded by sequential LED indicators and a red detail strip (chrome on Ultimate Red cars). Below the bumper, two front spoilers boost aerodynamic performance.

In profile, the redesigned door sills hint at the car's aggressive nature, while the sleek new rear design features a gloss-black section housing the twin exhaust pipes. The GTi signature of the car is clearly visible on the front wings and tailgate.

With a wider track of 1,570mm at the front and 1,554mm at the rear, the 308 GTi has been engineered to offer exceptional grip. GTi 250 versions are shod with 225/40 R18 92W Michelin Pilot Sport 3 tyres on 'Diamant' alloy wheels, while the GTi 270 versions feature the new 19-inch 'Carbone' light-weight alloy wheels and are equipped with Michelin Super Sport 235/35 R19 91Y tyres, which showcase the 380mm front discs, complete with solid red four-piston calipers and PEUGEOT SPORT signature.

A 'Coupe Franche' two-tone design is exclusive to the GTi 270 version - RRP £1,300 - and contrasts the vibrant new 'Ultimate Red' colour with Nera Black. The 308 GTi is also available in the new Ultimate Red, Pearlescent White, Magnetic Blue, Nera Black, Cumulus Grey as well as the standard colour, a non-metallic Hurricane Grey.

A dramatic new interior

The interior styling of the 308 GTi by PEUGEOT SPORT is in keeping with its performance-oriented exterior, and outstanding attention to detail is everywhere. Red stitching is used on the upholstery, door panels, gear lever and luxury floor mats. The door sill carries the GTi and PEUGEOT SPORT signature and is finished in aluminium. The same material is used on the pedals, foot rest and gear knob.

In the top-spec GTi 270 version, PEUGEOT SPORT 'bucket' seats are upholstered in Alcantara with red stitching providing cosseting lateral support to ensure the driver feels at one with the car at all times. The compact steering wheel offers strong grip and precision, with a full-grain leather design featuring the GTi logo at the bottom and a red centring mark at the top. It also leaves plenty of room to see the head-up display over it, housing the instrument panel read-outs with chequered backdrops, and the GTi greeting at its centre.

The PEUGEOT i-****pit instrument concept has been an integral aspect of the 308's appeal and sales success, and continues to be more expressive on this range-topping car. The centrally-mounted, driver-facing touch-screen offers ergonomic convenience and state-of-the-art functionality, with the Redline theme adding a final touch of flair. The intuitive and user-friendly approach promotes safe, instinctive driving - crucial for a car that has performance in its genes.

For customers who want the ultimate high-octane experience, the 308 GTi by PEUGEOT SPORT is equipped as standard with the Driver Sport Pack. Pressing the Sport button on the centre console changes the display from white to red, shows additional information on the central read-out (power, torque, boost, lateral and longitudinal acceleration), enhances the engine's throaty growl and changes accelerator pedal mapping for a more engaging driving experience.

"The PEUGEOT 308 provided an excellent base from which to develop a hot hatch, and our work mainly lay in optimising the original design to achieve engaging performance. But you have to get the 308 GTi by PEUGEOT SPORT on the road or on the circuit to really experience its true potential."

Pierre Budar, PEUGEOT SPORT Project Manager

A state-of-the-art engine

The beating heart of the 308 GTi by PEUGEOT SPORT is the 1.6-litre THP S&S engine, available in outputs of 250hp (182kW) and 270hp (200kW). The unit is Euro 6-compliant, and the standard Stop&Start technology means both versions have CO2 emissions of just 139g/km. Combined Cycle

fuel economy is equally impressive at 47.1mpg and both versions develop high torque of 330Nm at just 1,900rpm and feature a manual six-speed manual transmission.

The more powerful 270hp version sets a new record for power-to-weight ratio in its segment, at just 4.46kg per unit of horsepower. It can reach 62mph (100 km/h) in just 6.0 seconds, compared to 6.2 seconds for the 308 GTi 250, while the top speed in both cars is electronically limited to 155mph.

The GTi 270 version has everything required to rein in the power, with race-developed 380mm ventilated carbon discs at the front, mounted on aluminium hubs. Braking comes via four pistons (38mm and 41mm) in a fixed caliper and the rear discs have a diameter of 268mm.

Finely-tuned running gear ensures dynamic driving which inspires confidence. The pseudo-MacPherson strut in the front operates with precision, while the rear axle with its twist-beam system ensures a seamless pairing. These components also help reduce the weight of the 308 GTi, with a semi-hollow anti-roll bar and aluminium wishbones.

The entire vertical suspension system in the front is specific to the new 308 GTi, and including bespoke spring stiffness and shock absorber calibration. The anti-roll bar is more malleable to ensure a better match with the rear axle to enhance grip while cornering to increase road holding.

Exclusive to the GTi 270 version is an accomplished Torsen® limited-slip differential, incorporated into the transmission to improve cornering traction. By channelling the torque to the wheel with the highest grip, it makes it more able to accelerate faster out of bends than would normally be the case.

The engine runs on RON 95 or RON 98 fuel and injection pressure is 200bar. Maximum torque ranges from 1,900 to 5,000rpm, with power and torque perfectly regulated, even at higher rpm, due to the special 'wastegate' valve design.

The compression ratio is 9.2:1 due to state-of-the-art moving components, which include forged aluminium pistons of a competition-style design, strengthened conrods, polymer-enhanced bearings and reinforced bolts.

To ensure consistent performance, the pistons are cooled from below by a double oil spray system and the exhaust manifold is made of steel which can resist temperatures of up to 1,000°C. To tap the full potential of the engine, the 308 GTi by PEUGEOT SPORT is equipped with a supercharged air cooling system specially developed and installed below the front bumper.

The on-board electronics are in keeping with the GTi's athletic temperament. The power steering is designed specifically to work in conjunction with the Torsen® technology.

The limited-slip differential also draws on new Traction Control guidelines to ensure optimal implementation. The sportier ESP design allows more latitude, with enhanced drift on bends. The ESP can be fully disconnected.

Advanced engineering at every turn

PEUGEOT SPORT developed the new 308 GTi driven by a simple design brief - to create a compact, safe, incisive car with athletic allure for the ultimate in driving pleasure. These standards have been applied to every aspect of the vehicle, from the engine and running gear to the brake systems and electronics.

The 308 GTi benefits from PEUGEOT's relentless quest for weight savings right from the start of the 308 project. These include use of parent company PSA's versatile and accomplished 'EMP2' platform, composite tailgate and use of high-tensile steel. This bid to lighten the vehicle weight has brought tangible results expressed in the performance of the 308 GTi by PEUGEOT SPORT.

Since the launch of the legendary 205 GTi, PEUGEOT has sold its sportier models to more than 800,000 satisfied customers. The cars are a roll-call of outstanding performance - the 309 GTi, 206 GTi, 306 GTi-6, etc. … up to the recent RCZ R, 208 GTi 30th, 208 'GTi by PEUGEOT SPORT' and now the new 308 GTi by PEUGEOT SPORT.

"As with competition models, in developing the 308 GTi by PEUGEOT SPORT, we targeted all aspects of the car, including weight, the efficiency of the chassis and brakes, the engine performance and the body-hugging seats. Those who buy the car are set for an intense experience with this new version developed by our entire team. It comes with a raft of high-end performance features as standard." Bruno Famin, Director of PEUGEOT SPORT

308 GTi 250 by PEUGEOT SPORT is priced from £26,555 MRRP with 308 GTi 270 by PEUGEOT SPORT from £28,155 MRRP, both vehicles will be available to order soon.


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

I like the fact that Peugeot are bringing out some decent looking hot hatches again. Since the GTi6 there has not been another proper, raw, fun hot hatch from PSA. I am on the fence as to whether I prefer this or the 208 GTI 30th anni, I prefer 3dr but I like the size of the 308. 

Either way it's been a long time coming and I'm pleased to see them bringing out some exciting looking cars again.

It's bloody pricey IMO though.


----------



## salsheikh (Jul 5, 2010)

Fair play to PSA for making the 2 models but that 2 tone paint look looks pants. It just doesnt seem to work for me.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

270 BHP from a 1.6 !!!!!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

That look yummy..peugeot is back to making cars for pepole who enjoy their cars responsive and pure fun.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Shaun said:


> 270 BHP from a 1.6 !!!!!


Yes my RCZ R is the same and quicker ! 
Don't forget Peugeot Sport has had a hand in developing these cars and have a good reputation in getting the best out of them. There have been many changes to the engine, suspension, etc. it's not just a case of tuning to bump up the bhp.

My RCZ R feels totally different to drive to my two previous RCZs because of all the changes.


----------



## Testor VTS (May 29, 2009)

salsheikh said:


> Fair play to PSA for making the 2 models but that 2 tone paint look looks pants. It just doesnt seem to work for me.


Completely agree with you! And a for long time I was actually thinking that the 208GTI 30th anniversary edition is only available with this two tone paintwork! And then I realised that is not true... but I am wondering how many potential buyers actually ignore these cars purely due to seeing that paintjob in the adverts!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I like it but very much dislike the 2 tone thing they are doing.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I saw these advertise at the cinema a while back and smiled to myself thinking for the first time that it reminds me of the old 205 GTI for some reason. I feel the ones inbetween then and now haven't really been proper GTIs, just faster versions of standard cars with a few bolt on shiny bits.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

I really like that


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Shaun said:


> 270 BHP from a 1.6 !!!!!


Only 170bhp per Litre

Many 2.0 Units are pushing 360/400 soon so 180/200bhp per Litre.

Turbo's are coming on well now they have the means to control them for both power and crucially C02


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Paint scheme is shocking... certainly different but in the worst way possible 

On another note the Abarth 595 I have coming has a 173.91 power to weight ratio


----------

